# Finally a clucky hen!!



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

My silkie lady is now on day 3 sitting on eggs I purchased for her 3 silkies and 3 pekins. Do take her off each day for a quick walk?? Or do I leave her be, I've had to cage her in as she would get off then jump in another of the nesting boxes.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Leave her be!! She'll get off long enough to eat, drink, and poo and then right back on! Don't put food or water close to her, because it could draw ants around her and the eggs. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Horray a broody hen! Always gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling.


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

I really hope they hatch for her. She has 3 silkie and 3 pekin eggs.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats!!! Have fun with count down ... 

(and) Like fuzziebutt said, "Let her be." Looking forward to hearing about the chicks!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

congratulations mate, keep us informed, i have a white silkie, my wife is looking for a black one.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Rob, lots of silkies on New England Poultry Fanciers on FB. Those folks are all Silkie Crazy. Maybe they could ship some eggs. Closed group but drop my name if you need to. Good people. Funny like here. Lol


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Rob I would love a white one we just bought this little girl the other day, I have ordered a white one from the breeder.


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Just candled the eggs and the 3 silkie eggs have lovely veins and a tiny little heart. Only one of the pekin is fertile. Do I wait a few more days before removing the ones I think are duds??


----------

